# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η ποιότητα του νερού.

## Panos Timbrado

Διαβασα ενα αρθρο στο οποιο αναφετε πως ελλατωνοντας το PH στο νερο της ποτιστρας μειωνονται τα βακτηρια κατα 3000% 
Εδω σας εχω και το link http://canary.pblogs.gr/tags/asthene...apeies-gr.html 
Θελω να ρωτησω πρωτον αν το κανει κανενας αυτο και
δευτερων το μιλοξυδο μπορει να υπαρχει παντα στην ποτιστρα του πουλιου (σαφως εννοω μια σταγονα μιλοξυδο αραιωμενη σε 100ml νερο)

----------


## xarhs

πανο αν εσυ εισαι τακτικος , στο αλλαγμα του νερου , δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα...!!!!!

----------


## Panos Timbrado

ναι αλλα το νερο της βρυση ειναι γεματο χλωριο

----------


## VASSILIOS

Ενα απο τα καλυτερα εμφιαλωμενα νερα, μονο 23 δολαρια τα 750 ml, για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο.

----------


## douriakos

με τετοιο να τα ποτιζεις εσυ τα πουλια σου! το κεφαλι σου θα ειναι ησυχο για την τσεπη σου βεβαια δεν ξερω!

----------


## mai_tai

εγω εχω φιλτρο βρυσης...- και εχω ξενοιασει-εννοειτε πως απο εκει βαζω και στα μικρα..!!παντως η διαφορα ειναι εμφανες... οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα του νερου στην γευση..!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω εχω φιλτρο βρυσης.. καθαριζει απο το χλωριο μια χαρα. Απο εκει βαζω νερο στα πουλια μου.. βεβαια μερικες φορες θα ξεχαστω και θα βαλω απο το κανονικο νερο, δεν πειραζει για μια φορα βεβαια! Επισης, μπορεις το βραδυ να γεμισεις μια κανατα νερο και την επομενη μερα να βαλεις νερο απο την κανατα αφου το χλωριο θα εχει εξατμιστει ολη νυχτα.

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο το χλωριο αλλα και οτι ριχνωντας το PH του νερου στο 5,5 (7,5 -8,5 βγαινει απο την βρυση) μειωνονται κατα 3000% τα βακτηρια το θεμα 
ειναι αν η μυρωδια του μιλοξυδου τα βλαπτει το αναπνευστικο και τι αλλα προβληματα θα μπορουσε να δημιουργιση σε καθημερινη χρηση μεσα στο νερο.
Και ολα αυτα γιατι αν επιτυνχανεται η μειωση των βακτηριων σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο εχουμε πολυ λιγοτερες πιθανοτιτες να εμφανιστουν αρωστιες στα πουλια μας
καθως το νερο με 5,5PH ειναι οξινο θα μειωνει και των αριθμο των βακτηριων και αλλων βλαβερων μικροοργανισμων στο εσωτερικο του πουλιου λεω εγω τωρα!

----------


## jk21

*Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά*

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Ωραια τα θετικα του! αρνητικα δεν υπαρχουν και γιατι οχι καθε μερα? και με 5ml σε 100ml νερο τι PH μας δινει?

----------


## jk21

αρνητικα;το συνδεσμο που παρεπεμψα τον κοιταξες; απο το πρωτο ποστ στο τελος θα δεις ενα σημαντικο αρνητικο για συνεχη χρηση .Αν το δεις ολο ,μαλλον θα καλυφθεις και πληρως

----------


## kwstas.m

Παιδιά όταν πήγαινα σχολείο τελείωσα υδραυλικός και μας είχανε πει ότι αν γεμίσεις μια μπουκάλα με νερό και δεν την κουμπώσεις και την αφήσεις για 24 ώρες το χλώριο και τα άλλα συστατικά που βάζουν εξατμίζονται και μένει το νερό όπως είναι χωρίς χλώριο.

----------


## Steliosan

Με προλαβες κωστα αυτο ηθελα να πω και αυτο εφαρμοζω οσα χρονια εχω πουλια.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα Κώστα μου αρέσει πριν βάλω το νερό να το ρίχνω από λίγο ψηλά, από ποτήρι σε ποτήρι ,να κάνει φουσκάλες . Οξυγονώνεται έτσι και γίνεται καλύτερο... Δεν το έψαξα  ,μου έκανε σωστό και  το κάνω.

----------


## mitsman

εγω ρε παιδια δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε.... βαζω απο την βρυση καθαρο νερακι καθε μερα!

----------


## xarhs

και εγω απο τη βρυση βαζω..... αλλα και ο ιδιος απο τη βρυση πινω

----------


## jk21

αν ειστε απο περιοχη που δεν υπαρχει εντονο προβλημα με την υπαρξη αρκετου χλωριου στο νερο και το νερο της βρυσης μια χαρα ειναι .Το νερο που εχει εξατμιστει το χλωριο ειναι καλυτερο ,αλλα για να μενει το πολυ μια μερα και το καλοκαιρι ισως και λιγοτερο .Το χλωριο σκοτωνει παθογονους οργανισμους που αλλιως παιρνουν την ανιουσα πολυ ευκολα .Το θεμα ειναι να ειναι σε επιτρεπτα ορια .Δυστυχως οπως και αλλα πραγματα στην ελλαδα ,σε πολλες περιοχες η χλωριωση γινεται .... στα κουτουρου (αν κρινω απο νερα που βρωμοκοπουνε χλωριο )

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Το κύριο θέμα της συζητησης δεν ειναι το χλωριο αυτο αντιμετωπιζεται με  ενα καλο φιλτρο νερου και οχι αφηνοντας 24 ωρες το νερο σε μια κανατα 
οπου οντως θα εξατμιστει το χλωριο αλλα θα αναπτιχθουν διαφορα βακτηρια που βρισκονται στον αερα.Επισης ουτε η χρηση του μηλοξιδου,αλλα
η μειωση του ph στο νερο απο7,5 - 8,5 που σημαινει οτι ειναι αλκαλικο και ευνοει την αναππτυξη βακτηριων και αλλων βλαβερων οργανισμων να κατεβει
στο 5,5 οπου θα ειναι οξινο και οπως γνωριζουμε  σε οξινο περιβαλλον λιγες μορφες  ζωης  μπορουν να αναπτυχθουν ή να επιβιωσουν.
Η πτωση του ph στο 5,5 δεν επιτυγχανεται μονο με τη χρηση μηλοξιδου  αλλα με αραιο υδροχλωρικο οξυ  και κιτρικο οξυ.
Η ερωτηση μου αφορα για τα αρνητικα που μπορει να εχει η χωρηγηση σε καθημερινη βαση οξινου νερου (5,5 ph) και οχι
η χρηση του μηλοξυδου καθημερινα.Νομιζω δεν εχετε αντιλειφθει το θεμα της συζητησης  οπου αμα ευσταθουν αυτα που αναφερονται στο παρακατω
link http://canary.pblogs.gr/tags/asthene...apeies-gr.html οτι χωρηγωντας νερο με ph 5,5 μειωνουμε το ποσοστο των βακτηριων και αλλων 
βλαβερων μικροοργανισμων κατα 3000% αρα ελαχιστοποιουμε τις πιθανοτητες να αρρωστησει ενα απο τα πουλια μας και οχι απλα να αφερεσουμε το
χλωριο το οποιο υπαρχει για να σκοτωνει διαφορους βλαβερους μικροοργανισμους αλλα κανει κακο και στα πουλακια μας  ,επισης σε ενα νερο που 
δεν υπαρχει χλωριο και ειναι αλκαλικο θα κανουν παρτυ τα βακτηρια. Επιπροσθετως  αν η οξυτητα σε βαθμο 5,5 ph δεν ειναι βλαβερη για τα πουλια μας 
μας ανοιγει και αλλους οριζοντες εξαλειψης των διαφορων παθογονων μικροοργανισμων οπως η χρηση της οξυτητας στο υποστρομα των κλουβιων 
οπου οι κουτσουλιες θα καταληγουν σε ενα οξινο περιβαλλον ωστε ετσι θα αποτρεπεται η αναπτυξη βακτηριων.Τελος παρακαλω πολυ διαβαστε προσεκτικα
το παραπανω link  πριν μου απαντησετε γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν το διαβασε κανενας.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ ζητας να διαβασουμε προσεκτικα το λινκ ,αλλα δεν διαβασες εσυ μαλλον προσεκτικα εκεινο που σε παρεπεμψα εγω .Το μηλοξυδο (ενας τροπος οξινισης του νερου ) εχει σε συνεχη χρηση (αν ειναι σε ποσοστα αποτελεσματικα για να οξινισουν το νερο ) επιδραση στη ληψη ασβεστιου απο τον οργανισμο .Αυτο ειναι επικινδυνο σε αρσενικα και θηλυκα και στα δευτερα ,σχεδον αιτια θανατου αν γινει κοντα στην ωοτοκια και δεν υπαρχει παραλληλα συχνη παροχη συμπληρωματων ασβεστιου .Ομως ουτε αυτη η παροχη μπορει να γινεται ανεξελεγκτα με μη φυσικες πηγες ,γιατι εχει αλλα αρνητικα 
οι τροποι οξινισης πρεπει να γινονται απο απλους χρηστες (οπως και καθε χημικη επεμβαση ) βασει επιστημονικων μελετων και προτασεων .Αυτο που ζητας εχει ερευνηθει με ξυδι ,κιτρινικο οξυ και σε στερεες τροφες (για παρομοιο αλλα οχι ακριβως ιδιο λογο ) με προπιονικο .Επισης για παρομοιο αποτελεσμα αλλα οχι ακριβως με οξινιση ,εχει μελετηθει και η χρηση χλωρεξιδινης .Το υδροχλωρικο οξυ ,εχει παρομοια δραση με τη χλωρινη και δεν ειναι τροπος για να απολυμανεις το νερο ,αν εισαι ενας απλος χομπιστας ή εκτροφεας .Τα ποσα ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ κρισιμα και μικρες αποκλισεις μπορει να ειναι μοιραιες .Επισης τετοιου ειδους ουσιες ειναι παραλληλα αποστειρωτικες .Δημιουργια περιβαλλοντος πληρους στειρωμενου ,σημαινει κοιμισμα του ανοσοποιητικου ,αφου δεν τον εγειρουν για να ειναι ετοιμοπολεμο ,μικρες ασημαντες προσβολες που γινονται καθε στιγμη στους οργανισμους απο παθογονα μικροβια .Επισης η εξαλειψη και καλων βακτηριων (μερικες ουσιες οπως η ουσια που λες εκτος απο μειωση του ph σκοτωνει με αλλους τροπους ακομα και καλους μικροοργανισμους που ζουνε σε χαμηλο ph ) ανοιγει το δρομο ,οταν σταματησει η παροχη της εστω και λιγο ,για αποικιση της περιοχης που κρατουσαν προσωρινα ή μονιμα οι καλοι ,απο νεους παθογονους που εισαγονται συνεχως απο την οδο της τροφης

----------


## orion

Η χρήση του, κυρίως από εκτροφείς του εξωτερικού (από μελέτη στο ιnternet που έχω κάνει) αλλά και Ελλήνων δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα αλλά κατά τα λεγόμενά τους ότι ευνοεί τα πουλιά... 
Στην Ελλάδα από όσο ξέρω αρκετοί το χρησιμοποιούν όχι καθημερινά αλλά π.χ. 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα.
Άποψή μου είναι ότι ο κάθε εκτροφέας διαχειρίζεται την εκτροφή του σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία του, την πεπατημένη αλλά και κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό δοκιμάζοντας νέες πρακτικές. Βρίσκει την ιδανική για αυτόν μέθοδο και προχωράει μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιο εμπόδιο οπότε, αναθεωρεί και ξανά ξεκινά μέχρι να φτάσει εκεί που θέλει! Εμένα τα πουλάκια μου σε ετήσιο κύκλο είναι στην τρίχα μέχρι τώρα (φτου φτου) άρα δε νομίζω να αλλάξω την συνταγή μου... Προσοχή όμως, η συνταγή μου σε άλλους μπορεί να είναι καταστροφική... γιατί μπορεί να αλλάζουν οι συνθήκες...  :winky:  Άρα ο καθένας προσαρμόζεται στην εκτροφή του αναλόγως. Π.χ. Εγώ τα πουλιά τα έχω 8 μήνες μέσα και 4 έξω, αυτό σημαίνει ότι άλλη διατροφή θα κάνω εγώ και άλλη ένας εκτροφέας που τα έχει μόνιμα μέσα ή μόνιμα έξω... ή εγώ τα έχω σε υψόμετρο με μέτρια υγρασία κλπ και άλλος τα έχει δίπλα στη θάλασσα... άρα οι συνθήκες είναι διαφορετικές  :winky: 
Προσωπικά λοιπόν μέχρι τώρα το μηλόξυδο το έχω για τα μπάνια τους... στο μέλλον ίσως το δοκιμάσω και στο πόσιμο νερό τους  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Ανακαλυψα κατι προσφατα που μπορει να γεμισει ανετα 5 ποτηστρες των 100 ml και κανει για 300 χρησεις και εχει και ανταλλακτικο και μαλιστα πιστευω οτι ειναι η πιο οικονομικη λυση προκειτε για το μπουκαλι bobble το οποιο μπορειτε να τι βρειτε στα ειδη σπιτιου και φυσικα στο ιντερνετ μια μεση τιμη ανταλλακτικου ειναι στα 7 ευρω.Το φιλτρο ειναι απο ενεργο ανθρακα κτλ,κτλ. το εχω δοκιμασει και οντως η γευση που νερου ειναι διαφορετικη πλεον χρησιμοποιω αυτο για τα πουλια μου.

----------


## mitsman

Do not make the birds soft!
 :winky:

----------


## mariakappa

το χλωριο και καποιες αλλες ουσιες που μπαινουν στο νερο ειναι αναγκαιο κακο.σκοτωνουν οι αποκοιμιζουν τα βακτηρια ωστε να μην νοσουμε.οταν λοιπον σας λενε να βαζετε κανατες ή συστηματα καθαρισμου του νερου ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΤΕ.αυτα βγαζουν το χλωριο, ξυπνανε τους κοιμισμενους οργανισμους με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πιο επικυνδυνα απο την ΕΥΔΑΠ.Να ψαξετε λοιπον συστηματα που αφαιρουν το χλωριο και σκοτωνουν παραλληλα τους βλαβερους μικροργανισμους.εγω μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο κατεληξα στην ALARCO ALFA-UV και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενοι.
το μηλοξυδο οσο και ευεργετικο αν ειναι δεν μπορει να υπαρχει καθε μερα στην ποτηστρα.αλιωνει την γευση και το πουλι θα πινει λιγοτερο νερο.ασε που τα πουλια μπορουν να εμφανισουν και αλλεργιες οπως ακριβως ο ανθρωπος.αρα καλο αλλα για λιγες ημερες τον μηνα.
αντι να ασχολεισε με το PH , που κατα τη γνωμη μου αδικα σπαταλας τον χρονο σου, βρες ενα καλο συστημα καθαρισμου και αλλαζε 1-2 φορες την ημερα το νερο στα πουλια.το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχεις.

----------


## Steliosan

Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι εφοσον το νερο με το χλωριο μπει μεσα στο μπουκαλι εχει σκοτωσει οτι ειναι να σκοτωσει οποτε το χλωριο περισσευει,ετσι το σκεφτηκα και βασικα δεν ειναι θεμα ph για μενα ουτε που το σκεφτομαι εξ'αλλου δεν γνωριζω αν το συγκεκριμενο ισσοροπει το ph.




> Do not make the birds soft!





> 



Λες ε; :Confused0006:

----------


## mitsman

Δεν το λεω εγω........ ολοι το λενε........

----------


## aeras

Με  αύξηση του pH άνω του 4,5 υπάρχουν βακτηριακές λοιμώξεις από πολλά συγχρόνως είδη μικροβίων.

----------


## panos70

> *xarhs*                και εγω απο τη βρυση βαζω..... αλλα και ο ιδιος απο τη βρυση πινω


 κι εγω ενα απο τα ιδια

----------


## Panos Timbrado

> Η χρήση του, κυρίως από εκτροφείς του εξωτερικού (από μελέτη στο ιnternet που έχω κάνει) αλλά και Ελλήνων δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα αλλά κατά τα λεγόμενά τους ότι ευνοεί τα πουλιά... 
> Στην Ελλάδα από όσο ξέρω αρκετοί το χρησιμοποιούν όχι καθημερινά αλλά π.χ. 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα.
> Άποψή μου είναι ότι ο κάθε εκτροφέας διαχειρίζεται την εκτροφή του σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία του, την πεπατημένη αλλά και κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό δοκιμάζοντας νέες πρακτικές. Βρίσκει την ιδανική για αυτόν μέθοδο και προχωράει μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιο εμπόδιο οπότε, αναθεωρεί και ξανά ξεκινά μέχρι να φτάσει εκεί που θέλει! Εμένα τα πουλάκια μου σε ετήσιο κύκλο είναι στην τρίχα μέχρι τώρα (φτου φτου) άρα δε νομίζω να αλλάξω την συνταγή μου... Προσοχή όμως, η συνταγή μου σε άλλους μπορεί να είναι καταστροφική... γιατί μπορεί να αλλάζουν οι συνθήκες...  Άρα ο καθένας προσαρμόζεται στην εκτροφή του αναλόγως. Π.χ. Εγώ τα πουλιά τα έχω 8 μήνες μέσα και 4 έξω, αυτό σημαίνει ότι άλλη διατροφή θα κάνω εγώ και άλλη ένας εκτροφέας που τα έχει μόνιμα μέσα ή μόνιμα έξω... ή εγώ τα έχω σε υψόμετρο με μέτρια υγρασία κλπ και άλλος τα έχει δίπλα στη θάλασσα... άρα οι συνθήκες είναι διαφορετικές 
> Προσωπικά λοιπόν μέχρι τώρα το μηλόξυδο το έχω για τα μπάνια τους... στο μέλλον ίσως το δοκιμάσω και στο πόσιμο νερό τους


[ aeras : Με αύξηση του pH άνω του 4,5 υπάρχουν βακτηριακές λοιμώξεις από πολλά συγχρόνως είδη μικροβίων.]

Πραγματικα σας ευχαρηστω!!!

*ΤΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ* *PH**ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΩΦΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ*Μπορούμε ελλατώνοντας το PHστο  πόσιμο νερό, να βοηθήσουμε  επιπλέον  την υγεία των πτηνών σας.Πολλοί εκτροφείς  ανακάλυψαν ότι η οξίνιση του πόσιμου νερού προσφέρει  στην υγεία των πτηνών.Η χορήγηση πόσιμου νερού με χαμηλό  PH μας εξασφαλίσει ότι τα περιττώματα των πτηνών θα είναι τόσο  όξινα  ώστε καθιστούν αδύνατη την επιβίωση στο περιβάλλον τους, παρασιτικών οργανισμώνΟ λόγος είναι απλός:    Τα  βακτήρια και οι  μικροοργανισμοί δεν αναπτύσσονται εκεί όπου είναι όξινο το περιβάλλον.Το πόσιμο νερό της  βρύσης έχει ένα pH (οξύτητα) από 7.5  έως 8.5  Η οξίνιση του πόσιμου νερού δεν είναι δύσκολη.Μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε στο νερό της βρύσης  ένα ασθενές οξύ (αραιό υδροχλωρικό οξύ, κιτρικό οξύ ή μηλόξυδο  )  με σκοπό μια χαμηλότερη οξύτητα (pH).Για παράδειγμαΕάν προσθέσουμε  1,5 ml υδροχλωρικού οξέος *  ( 10% πυκνότητος δυαλύματος  ) σε 1 λίτρο πόσιμου νερού, το pH πέφτει περίπου στο 5,5 και phΗ πτώση αυτή  υποδηλώνει ότι θα έχουμε μια μείωση του αριθμού των βακτηρίων με ένα συντελεστή 3.000%Με το κιτρικό οξύ *  έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με μια δόση των 1 γραμμαρίων ανά λίτρο πόσιμο νερό.Τα  πουλιά που  πίνουν  όξινο νερό δεν θα είναι απλώς λιγότερο επιρρεπείς σε λοιμώξεις του πεπτικού συστήματος και των εντέρων , αλλά επίσης θα έχουμε και λιγότερες για λοιμώξεις της καρδιάς και του οισοφάγου.Όλα αυτά   οδηγούν σε μια καλύτερη υγεία αλλά και στη συνολική μείωση της χρήσης αντιβιοτικών στα πτηνά μας!ΝΙΚΟΛΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ*Τρίτη, 8 Ιανουαρίου 2013*

----------


## vag21

> Με  αύξηση του pH άνω του 4,5 υπάρχουν βακτηριακές λοιμώξεις από πολλά συγχρόνως είδη μικροβίων.


ποια νερα εχουν κατω απο 4,5 ph?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Kανένα.

Τι θα λέγατε για Μεθυλιν μπλου  !!!!

----------


## Steliosan

:Confused0006: Φανταζομαι οτι το θεμα θα καταληξει σε αδιεξοδο οι αποψεις ειναι διαφορετικες οποτε ας ακολουθησει ο καθενας αυτο που νομιζει καλυτερο,ας μην διχασουμε περισσοτερο και κυριως τα νεα μελη εγω θα συνεχισω να πειραματιζομαι,βεβαιως παιζει και το πως εχει μαθει κανεις την εκτροφη του.

----------


## mariakappa

> Τι θα λέγατε για Μεθυλιν μπλου  !!!!


εδω ο πατερας μου θα ελεγε "ναι , σιγα μην ειχαν και στο χωριο τους".χαχαχα  :Party0024: 

γιατι να προσπαθησουμε να αλλαξουμε κατι τοσο ωραιο που μας προσφερει η φυση δωρεαν? (η φυση , ειπα, οχι η ΕΥΔΑΠ). πρεπει να λαμβανουμε υπ'οψη παντα το φυσικο τους περιβαλλον και εκει μονο κανονικο νερο εχει με μικροργανισμους και οτι αλλο βλαβερο ή μη. μην αγχωνεστε με αυτους που υπαρχουν στο νερο γιατι ενας δυνατος οργανισμος ολα τα νικαει.το προβλημα το εχετε οταν δεν ειναι δυνατος ο οργανισμος του πουλιου.αρα απο το να πειραματιζεστε με το PH φροντιστε για την καλοζωια του φτερωτου σας φιλου.

----------


## aeras

Μικρές μεταβολέςστο νερό του σώματός μας δημιουργούν προβλήματα. Ενώ 20% μεταβολή προκαλεί το θάνατο

----------


## vag21

τωρα δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.

το νερο της βρυσης εχει 7-7.5 ph το ιδανικο ειναι κατω απο 4,5 ,αλλα μεταβολη του νερου του σωματος μας πανω απο 20% προκαλει τον θανατο,τελικα τι ισχυει?
καντο πιο λιανά ρε μιχαλη.
εσυ τι νερο δινεις?

----------


## aeras

> τωρα δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.
> 
> το νερο της βρυσης εχει 7-7.5 ph το ιδανικο ειναι κατω απο 4,5 ,αλλα μεταβολη του νερου του σωματος μας πανω απο 20% προκαλει τον θανατο,τελικα τι ισχυει?
> καντο πιο λιανά ρε μιχαλη.
> εσυ τι νερο δινεις?


  Τις βρύσης το νερό είναι κοντά στο 7 ούτε όξινο ούτε αλκαλικό, αυτό δίνω.

----------


## vag21

> [ aeras : Με αύξηση του pH άνω του 4,5 υπάρχουν βακτηριακές λοιμώξεις από πολλά συγχρόνως είδη μικροβίων.]
> 
> Πραγματικα σας ευχαρηστω!!!
> 
> *ΤΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ* *PH**ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΩΦΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ*Μπορούμε ελλατώνοντας το PHστο  πόσιμο νερό, να βοηθήσουμε  επιπλέον  την υγεία των πτηνών σας.Πολλοί εκτροφείς  ανακάλυψαν ότι η οξίνιση του πόσιμου νερού προσφέρει  στην υγεία των πτηνών.Η χορήγηση πόσιμου νερού με χαμηλό  PH μας εξασφαλίσει ότι τα περιττώματα των πτηνών θα είναι τόσο  όξινα  ώστε καθιστούν αδύνατη την επιβίωση στο περιβάλλον τους, παρασιτικών οργανισμώνΟ λόγος είναι απλός:    Τα  βακτήρια και οι  μικροοργανισμοί δεν αναπτύσσονται εκεί όπου είναι όξινο το περιβάλλον.Το πόσιμο νερό της  βρύσης έχει ένα pH (οξύτητα) από 7.5  έως 8.5  Η οξίνιση του πόσιμου νερού δεν είναι δύσκολη.Μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε στο νερό της βρύσης  ένα ασθενές οξύ (αραιό υδροχλωρικό οξύ, κιτρικό οξύ ή μηλόξυδο  )  με σκοπό μια χαμηλότερη οξύτητα (pH).Για παράδειγμαΕάν προσθέσουμε  1,5 ml υδροχλωρικού οξέος *  ( 10% πυκνότητος δυαλύματος  ) σε 1 λίτρο πόσιμου νερού, το pH πέφτει περίπου στο 5,5 και phΗ πτώση αυτή  υποδηλώνει ότι θα έχουμε μια μείωση του αριθμού των βακτηρίων με ένα συντελεστή 3.000%Με το κιτρικό οξύ *  έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με μια δόση των 1 γραμμαρίων ανά λίτρο πόσιμο νερό.Τα  πουλιά που  πίνουν  όξινο νερό δεν θα είναι απλώς λιγότερο επιρρεπείς σε λοιμώξεις του πεπτικού συστήματος και των εντέρων , αλλά επίσης θα έχουμε και λιγότερες για λοιμώξεις της καρδιάς και του οισοφάγου.Όλα αυτά   οδηγούν σε μια καλύτερη υγεία αλλά και στη συνολική μείωση της χρήσης αντιβιοτικών στα πτηνά μας!ΝΙΚΟΛΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ*Τρίτη, 8 Ιανουαρίου 2013*


αυτα που γραφει ομως ο καλιτεχνης μιχαλη?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πριν λίγες ώρες μιλούσα face to face με τον κ. Νικολουδάκη στην έκθεση Χανίων !! 

Ερωτηθείς για το παραπάνω άρθρο (άρθρο μεγάλου Βέλγου εκτροφέα και κριτή διαγωνισμών-δεν είναι δικό του...) μου απάντησε ότι ΝΑΙ σε καθημερινή βάση, δίνει την παραπάνω δοσολογία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα από τα πουλιά του !! Μόνο σε 1 περίπτωση μου είπε δίνει κανονικό νερό της βρύσης όταν κάνει κάποια θεραπεία-πρόληψη στα πουλιά του !! 

Μου επισήμανε όμως, ότι φέτος θα "ρισκάρει" σε εισαγωγικά και ακόμα και σε κάποια θεραπεία-πρόληψη θα συνεχίσει με κιτρικό οξύ !!! 


*

----------


## lagreco69

Απλο νερακι της βρυσης! και για εμας και για τα πουλια. 

Ποτε δεν υπηρξε προβλημα!!!!!!! 

Πρωι-απογευμα αλλαγη και στην χειροτερη καθε ημερα.

----------


## panos70

> *lagreco69*              Απλο νερακι της βρυσης! και για εμας και για τα πουλια. 
> 
> Ποτε δεν υπηρξε προβλημα!!!!!!! 
> 
> Πρωι-απογευμα αλλαγη και στην χειροτερη καθε ημερα.


 και ακομη ποιο χειροτερα, μερα παρα μερα,και ποτε δεν υπηρξε προβλημα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και ακομη ποιο χειροτερα, μερα παρα μερα,και ποτε δεν υπηρξε προβλημα


Ας μη μιλησω εγω καλύτερα......χαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

και εγω περιπου μερα παραμερα τα αλλαζω.... πολλες φορες και καθε μερα, αλλα συνηθως μερα παρα μερα!

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Παιδιά το θέμα δεν είναι τι κάνει ο καθένας μας (και εγώ εκεί κιμενομαι ανά δυο μέρες άλλες κάθε μέρα
το καλοκαίρι πάντως και δυο φόρες την ήμερα) το θέμα είναι πως αν με αυτόν το τρόπο επιτυγχάνετε 
η μείωση τον βακτηριδίων έως και 3000% προλαμβάνουμε ασθενειες=δεν τους χορηγούμε αντιβιώσεις και αλλά φάρμακα=χαλάμε λιγότερα χρήματα  :winky: 

ένταξη και το δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα είναι σχετικό.......
γιατί να θυμόμαστε ότι στα πουλιά όταν διακρίνουμε μια αρρώστια είναι όταν είναι αργά και όχι ποιο πριν 
και όταν εννοω αργά δεν εννοω απαραίτητα θνησιμότητα, 
πόσοι από εμάς έχουμε ακούσει και πει:
 '' ξυπνησα το πρωί και το είδα ξαφνικά από εκεί που ήταν μια χαρά να έχει φουσκωσει σαν μπαλόνι"
η
" ότι από το πουθενά το πουλάκι ψόφησε εκεί που ήταν μια χαρά"

ολα αυτά δεν είναι ξαφνικά άπλα δεν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να βλέπουμε την ασθενεια απο την αρχη και βλέπουμε 
μόνο το τέλος της,  εμείς σαν άνθρωποι πχ έχουμε την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε προληπτικές εξετάσεις και να βλέπουμε
την ασθενεια και να προφιλαζομαστε απο αυτήν και μπορεί να μην εκδηλωθεί και πότε, στα πουλιά δεν έχουμε αυτήν την 
δυνατότητα

γιαυτό είναι καλύτερο να προλαβαίνεις κάποια ασθενεια παρά να την αντιμετοπιζεις

----------


## panos70

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *Δημητριαδης Νικος*  
> 
> Τι θα λέγατε για Μεθυλιν μπλου !!!!


 εψαξα αλλα τα φαρμακεια δεν το εχουν ,ξερει κανεις που το βρισκουμε;

----------


## mariakappa

στα ενυδρεια χρησιμοποιειται εαν δεν κανω λαθος.αλλα αφου επιμενετε να δωσετε κατι βαλτε στο νερο αποσταγμα απο κιτρο.αφηστε το αλλο στα ψαρια.αλλα θα σας πω το εξης.καλο ειναι ο οργανισμος να αποκτα αντισωματα.ετσι θα μπορει να αντιμετωπισει τους βλαβερους οργανισμους.εσεις θελετε να σκοτωσετε τους οργανισμους αυτους αλλα καθιστατε τα πουλια σας πιο ευαλωτα.

----------


## mitsman

> αλλα θα σας πω το εξης.καλο ειναι ο οργανισμος να αποκτα αντισωματα.ετσι θα μπορει να αντιμετωπισει τους βλαβερους οργανισμους.εσεις θελετε να σκοτωσετε τους οργανισμους αυτους αλλα καθιστατε τα πουλια σας πιο ευαλωτα.






> Do not make the birds soft!


.......

----------


## jk21

*για το κιτρικο οξυ (το << ξυνο >> των μαμαδων μας ) τα εχουμε πει 

Τελικά επιτρέπεται το δεντρολίβανο;;; post 9*ακομα μια σημαντικη ερευνα που εγινε πανω σε κοτες ,για δραση του συνεργατικη *με κιτρικο οξυ (το γνωστο ξυνο που βαζουν σε καποια γλυκα )* και lactose που αποδικνυεται ως αντιβακτηριακη ,αντιπαρασιτικη ,ενισχυτικη του ανοσοποιητικου εναντια σε μικροβια οπως το e coli ,η σαλμονελλα ,ο σταφυλοκοκκος και τα κοκκιδια !!!

http://epsaegypt.com/pdf/2010_march/13-%201180.pdf

Finally, addition of organic acid (citric acid), prebiotic (lactose) or aromatic plant (rosemary) in broiler diet were efficient in controlling pathogenic bacteria in chickens intestine which could act as antibacterial, bacteriostatic, antiparasitic or immunostimulant against pathogenic bacteria especially E. coli, salmonella, staphylococci and Coccidia, consequently, improving broiler performance, physiological and bacteriological status under normal or heat stress condition. They could be beneficial in
controlling immunosuppressed environmental conditions and reducing infection and pollution in poultry farms.






περι μηλουξυδου τωρα .Οι οργανισμοι (ανθρωπος ,ζωα ,πτηνα ) εχουν διαφορετικο ph σε διαφορετικα σημεια του γαστρεντερικου τους .Στο στομαχι μας ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι οξινο ,οπως και των πουλιων και μονο (ας αναφερθουμε στα πτηνα που μας ενδιαφερουν ) υπο συνθηκες μπορει παθογονες καταστασεις να το ανεβασουν εκει υπερμετρα (πχ megabacteria )*Μegabacteria - Macrorhabdus Ornithogaster - Avian Gastric Yeast*ή και candida που εχουν επεκταθει εκει (αν και κυριως βρισκονται αρχικα στον προλοβο ,που ετσι κι αλλιως εχει πολυ υψηλοτερο ph και το διαλυμα μηλοξυδο ,τους περιοριζει και σε μικρη συγκεντρωση )

σε τετοιες περιπτωσει ,ενος ηδη ανεβασμενου ph το μηλοξυδο ,μπορει να βοηθησει και στο κατωτερο γαστρεντερικο .Για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να εχει την μεγιστη συγκεντρωση , που δεν προκαλει ομως  πληγη στο ανωτερο γαστρεντερικο (προλοβο κλπ ) που δεν ειναι φτιαγμενος για πολυ χαμηλο ph  .Παραλληλα να χορηγειται καποιον αριθμο ημερων που να μπορει να εχει δραση .Οχι εθιμοτυπικα ,μια στις τοσες ,αλλα τοσο οσο θα δινοταν ενα φαρμακο για μυκητες (7 - 10 μερες τουλαχιστον )

Ενταξει για πουλια που εχουν προβλημα ... για τα αλλα; τα αλλα καλα ειναι να παιρνουν μια βδομαδα το μηνα ,μηλοξυδο σε αραιωση ηπια που να κρατα χαμηλα την αναπτυξη των candida που υπαρχουν ετσι κι αλλιως στους οργανισμους σε μικρο πληθυσμο (δημιουργουνται απο την αποσυνθεση των τροφων ) και τρεφονται κιολας ,αν παρεχουμε τροφες με σακχαρα (και οσοι δινεται αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ,παρεχετε ολοι ).Η αραιωση αυτη μπορει να ειναι ακομα και μισο κουταλι στα 250 ml νερου ,αλλα και μισο κουταλι στα 100 ml δεν δημιουργει κανενα προβλημα ,τουλαχιστον εμφανες απο την χορηγηση του ,σε δικα μου πουλια και σε γνωστων μου .Απλα σαν μαρτυρια ,αλλα οχι αποδειξη για την ασφαλεια του .

Ομως δεν συμφωνω με την συνεχη χορηγηση του ,ειτε γιατι σε ανεπαισθητη δοση ,δεν εχει αποτελεσμα ,ειτε σε επαρκη δημιουργει καταστροφη στο νερο καθε μικροβιου σε μικρους ασημαντους πληθυσμους (που δεν ειναι ικανοι να πληξουν ενα οργανισμο ) με αποτελεσμα να μην εχουν με ποιους να εξασκηθουν και να νικησουν ευκολα για να ειναι ετοιμοπολεμα ,τα αντισωματα του καθε οργανισμου .Αυτο που λεει η Μαρια και ο Δημητρης με αλλα λογια ,με την διαφοροποιηση ,οτι εγω  θεωρω οτι υπαρχουν υπαρκτοι κινδυνοι στη ζωη των πουλιων (καταχρηση φαρμακων απο καποιους ,παροχη ετοιμων αυγοτροφων και μπισκοτοτροφων ευτυτερα που ολες εχουν ζαχαρη ή σακχαρα απο καποιους αλλους ή πολυ συχνη χρηση φρουτων πλουσιων σε σακχαρα απο καποιους τριτους ,ολες αιτιες αυξησης των σχεδον παντα υπαρχοντων σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους candida μυκητων )

----------


## Gardelius

> *Πριν λίγες ώρες μιλούσα face to face με τον κ. Νικολουδάκη στην έκθεση Χανίων !! 
> 
> Ερωτηθείς για το παραπάνω άρθρο (άρθρο μεγάλου Βέλγου εκτροφέα και κριτή διαγωνισμών-δεν είναι δικό του...) μου απάντησε ότι ΝΑΙ σε καθημερινή βάση, δίνει την παραπάνω δοσολογία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα από τα πουλιά του !! Μόνο σε 1 περίπτωση μου είπε δίνει κανονικό νερό της βρύσης όταν κάνει κάποια θεραπεία-πρόληψη στα πουλιά του !! 
> 
> Μου επισήμανε όμως, ότι φέτος θα "ρισκάρει" σε εισαγωγικά και ακόμα και σε κάποια θεραπεία-πρόληψη θα συνεχίσει με κιτρικό οξύ !!! 
> 
> 
> *


Αλέξανδρε η φωτογραφία που έβαλες έχει σχέση με το θέμα ;

----------


## panos70

> *mariakappa* στα ενυδρεια χρησιμοποιειται εαν δεν κανω λαθος.αλλα αφου επιμενετε να δωσετε κατι βαλτε στο νερο αποσταγμα απο κιτρο.αφηστε το αλλο στα ψαρια.αλλα θα σας πω το εξης.καλο ειναι ο οργανισμος να αποκτα αντισωματα.ετσι θα μπορει να αντιμετωπισει τους βλαβερους οργανισμους.εσεις θελετε να σκοτωσετε τους οργανισμους αυτους αλλα καθιστατε τα πουλια σας πιο ευαλωτα.


Μαρια εγω το θελω μονο για τις καλοκαιρινες διακοπες που τους αφηνω το  ιδιο νερο για 10-12 μερες,το ξερω οτι το βαζουμε στα ενυδρεια και στα ψαρια,αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι το ιδιο σκευασμα

----------


## panos70

τι ειναι το αποσταγμα απο κιτρο; και που το βρησκουμε;

----------


## mariakappa

> τι ειναι το αποσταγμα απο κιτρο; και που το βρησκουμε;


εγω το αγοραζω σε καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων για προσωπικη χρηση.

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Απο οτι έμαθα για το μεθυλιν μπλου κάνει τα εξεις:
Διασπά τις ομάδες των μικρο οργανισμων καθιστώντας τους ανίκανους να 
δημιουργησουν ομάδες και να βλάψουν το πουλί. Αυτο βασιζετε στο εξεις οτι 
υπάρχουν τρία ηδει μικρο οργανισμών τα βλαβερά, τα ωφέλημα, και τα ουδέτερα 
που είναι η μεγαλύτερη ομάδα. Τώρα τα ουδέτερα θα ομαδοποιηθουν με τα βλαβερά (και θα γίνουν και αυτά βλαβερά)
η με τα ωφέλημα ανάλογος ποια από τις δυο ομάδες είναι μεγαλύτερη σε πληθυσμό. Το μεθυλιν μπλου δεν 
επιτρέπει την ομαδοποίηση που εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει στα βλαβερά και τα καθιστά ακίνδυνα.

το μεθυλιν μπλου δεν βγήκε για τα ενυδρεια 
έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε στρατιώτες εν καιρό πόλεμου 
έτσι ώστε να διατήρηση το νερό καθαρό.

Γιαυτό που λέει ο συνονόματος είναι το ιδανικότερο να το χρησιμοποιούμε το καλοκαίρι που εκεί
τα πράγματα είναι ποιο ζόρικα...

----------


## vag21

γεια σου ρε πανο, σφουγγαρι.

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Απο οτι έμαθα για το μεθυλιν μπλου κάνει τα εξεις:
> Διασπά τις ομάδες των μικρο οργανισμων καθιστώντας τους ανίκανους να 
> δημιουργησουν ομάδες και να βλάψουν το πουλί. Αυτο βασιζετε στο εξεις οτι 
> υπάρχουν τρία ηδει μικρο οργανισμών τα βλαβερά, τα ωφέλημα, και τα ουδέτερα 
> που είναι η μεγαλύτερη ομάδα. Τώρα τα ουδέτερα θα ομαδοποιηθουν με τα βλαβερά (και θα γίνουν και αυτά βλαβερά)
> η με τα ωφέλημα ανάλογος ποια από τις δυο ομάδες είναι μεγαλύτερη σε πληθυσμό. Το μεθυλιν μπλου δεν 
> επιτρέπει την ομαδοποίηση που εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει στα βλαβερά και τα καθιστά ακίνδυνα.
> 
> το μεθυλιν μπλου δεν βγήκε για τα ενυδρεια 
> ...


Ρε θηριο ποτε προλαβες και τα απομνημόνευσες ολα???
Πραγματικο σφουγγαρι

----------


## panos70

Ναι βρε παιδια απο που ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πάνο νομίζω  πως έχουν τα φαρμακεία ...

----------

